# Bitte Hilfe  Grafik vektorisieren



## Maja86 (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche dringend Hilfe!

Auf der Suche im Internet, nach einer Anleitung zur Vektorisierung von Grafiken,
bin ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen.

Ich braue dringend ein Logo als Vektorgrafik, da wir Vereinskleidung bestellen und ich das Logo leider nur als .tif und .jpg habe. Zur Beflockung benötigt die Texildruckfirma aber eine Vekrorgrafik. Ich kenn mich damit leider überhaupt nicht aus und habe festgestellt, dass ich die Programme um die Grafik umzuwandeln gar nicht habe!

Ich weiß nicht wie aufwendig das Umwandeln ist. 
Das Logo ist eigentlich recht simpel, auch einfarbig schwarz.
Vielleicht findet sich hier im Forum jemand, der so lieb wäre und mir das Logo vektorisiert? Ich würde die Dateien, die ich habe dann per Mail verschicken.

Ich hoffe das vekrotisieren ist so einfach wie ich mir das vorstelle.
Und ich hoffe es gibt hier jemanden, der sich die Mühe für mich machen würde.
Ich bräuchte das Logo wirklich dringend!

Jetzt schon mal vielen herzlichen Dank!

Grüße
Maja


----------



## smileyml (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Maja,

willkommen im Forum.

Wie aufwendig das Vektorisieren deines Logos ist, könnten wir mit Hilfe eines Bildchens (du kannst es deinem Beitrag anhängen) beurteilen.
Auch ob es so einfach ist, wie du dir das vorstellst, ist so ins Lerre ratend schwer zu sagen. Auf jeden Fall ist es nicht automatisiert zu bewerkstelligen, da die Ergebnisse nur mit Vorsicht zu genießen sind. Es ginge letztlich also darum das Logo nachzuzeichnen. 
Als kostenlose Software eignet sich dazu Inkscape. Alternativ gingen auch die kostenpflichtigen Programme wie Adobe Illustrator oder Corel Draw.

Die Grundfrage die du dir dann auch noch stellen solltest, ist ob du es selbst vektorisieren willst oder es machen lassen willst.
Im ersten Fall emfpehle ich dir die Suchfunktion im Forum, da dieses Problem vermehrt besprochen wurde.
Im zweiten Fall denke ich bist du besser in der Jobbörse aufgehoben. Da musst du dich letztlich nur dafür entscheiden ob du/ihr Geld darin investieren wollt oder nicht.

Ich hoffe ersteinmal geholfen zu haben.
Grüße Marco


----------



## Maja86 (22. Oktober 2008)

Dank dir schon mal für die Antowrt.
Ja, die Themen zum vektorisieren habe ich bereits gefunden.
Da habe ich dann auch festgestellt, dass ich erst ein geeignetes Programm brauche. Leider kann ich keine neue Programme auf den Rechner an dem ich sitze instalieren (PC in der Arbeit).

Ich hatte mir das wohl zu einfach vorgestellt.
Ich dachte es meldet sich vielleicht jemand, dem ich mein Logo schicke und der es mir dann als Vektorgrafik zurück schickt...
Dass es hier eine Jobbörse gibt, hatte ich nicht gewusst.
Dann probier ich es vielleicht mal dort!

Aber trotzdem danke!


----------



## spirit (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallöchen

Es ist auch einfach wenn man es kann ;-)

Doch Scherz beiseite. Wenn du es noch nie gemacht hast  wird es dich wohl vom Hocker hauen wie umfangreich eine gute Vektorerstellung ist. Ich mache meine Vektoren mit Corel X4 und dem Bezier. Wenn das Logo nicht allzu anspruchsvoll ist, kann die in Corel X4 implementierte Vektorfunktion mit einem Mausklick schon sehr gute Ergebnisse liefern.
Es ist nicht mal eben so erklärt. Kannst es mir ja mal schicken. Ich schaue mir das mal an.


----------



## smileyml (22. Oktober 2008)

Maja86 hat gesagt.:


> Dass es hier eine Jobbörse gibt, hatte ich nicht gewusst.
> Dann probier ich es vielleicht mal dort!



Ich halte das angesichts der Einmaligkeit deines Aniegens (also von deiner Seite aus) für eine richtige Entscheidung. Du kannst es natürlich erst in der unentgeldlichen Jobbörse probieren.
Allerdings sollte dir bewusst sein das es hierbei um eine Leistung geht, die du dir wünscht. Gerade im Hinblick auf die Art des Vereines bitte ich dies zu berücksichtigen. Denn wenn es dabei um eine kommerzielle/gewerbliche Angelegenheit geht, bitte ich dich/euch dafür Geld zu investieren, denn Grafik ist nicht nur ein Hobby - viele Leute leben davon.
Keine Bange, ich will dich damit nicht angreifen, sondern nur nochmal drauf hinweisen, da das vielen nicht bewusst ist.

Grüße Marco

PS: Eventuell kannst du auch darum bitten diesen Betrag in das entsprechende Jobforum verschieben zu lassen und es mit dem Logo ergänzen.


----------

